# Manpage gzips not extracting properly?



## axb (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi all,

The man pages under 'Releases' here: https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi/help.html are not extracting.

```
tar -xvf FreeBSD_11.1-RELEASE.tgz
..
FreeBSD-11.1-RELEASE/man/man4/lpbb.4.gz
tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
tar: Unexpected EOF in archive
tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
```
I tried 12-current and 11.0/11.1


----------



## SirDice (Mar 28, 2018)

They're compressed; `tar -zxvf <file>`


----------



## axb (Mar 28, 2018)

Same problem. I think GNU tar (which I'm using) automatically detects compression.


----------



## k.jacker (Mar 28, 2018)

If you're on Linux and just want to read FreeBSD manpages you can read them online as well...
https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi


----------



## axb (Mar 28, 2018)

I'd like to download them.


----------



## ljboiler (Mar 29, 2018)

I have to agree with axb; it looks like the downloader function of the man pages is broken, and is truncating the tar file...
Pulling the same "version" of the FreeBSD man page bundle down via `fetch` is giving different size files every time I try it.


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 29, 2018)

The OP is right, it seems the archives are corrupted. I can reproduce this on both FreeBSD as well as Windows.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 29, 2018)

I tried a few files from my Windows machine at work, they all seem to decompress fine with WinRAR. I'll try a few more from my FreeBSD machines at home.

Edit: That seems to work too. Maybe a dodgy mirror?


----------



## axb (Apr 1, 2018)

Works now! Thanks!


----------

